# اجمل التوقيعات بمنتدى الكنيسة : موضوع لذيذ



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

بقلمى مش منقول 

توجد توقيعات وصور  وعبارات مميزة جدا 

بتوقيعات الاعضاء 

والتى تميز بها الى حد ما شخصياتهم 




اية رايكم 

لو نبروزها هنا 


كل مشاركة صورة للتركيز عليها


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

*كليمو ملك الرومانس*​ 











سلام المسيح













​


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

*بسم الصليب*



*



*​


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

​ 








​


​


----------



## *koki* (18 يونيو 2010)

موضوع حلو أوي 
و هتابع معاكي


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

*happy angel *


*



*​


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

*دايفيد*


*dodo jojo *



*

*
*أنا مسيحى مسيحى*
*وصليبه دقه فى ايديا*
*هو ف قلبى ف قلبى*
*اعز من عينيا*​


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> موضوع حلو أوي





*koki* قال:


> و هتابع معاكي












شكرا كوكى 

فية ليكى صورة كانت عجبانى جدا 
بس انتى غيرتيها 

العين الخضراء اللة بتقفل وتفتح 

لو ممكن تنزليها هنا 

يبقى شكرا كتير ليكى امورتى


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

*zezza*




أمسك يا رب أيدى ذى بطرس زمان
لما قرب يغرق مسكت أيدية بحنان
ورفعته وسط الموج اديته سلام و امان
وانا زيه يا ربى امسك أيدى كمان

الموج عليا عالى يخطف قلبى منى
و الريح يا رب شديدة خايف نفسى تخونى
و المركب طالع نازل و صخور بتحطمنى
قول للموج يهدى فى صدرك احضنى

ايمانى يا رب ضعيف شددنى فى الايمان
و ان يوم انا شكيت فيك او تهت فى اى مكان
ده انت يا رب ابويا قلبك كله حنان
رجعنى تانى ليك اعيش طول الزمان

:new5: اذكرونى فى صلواتكم :new5:​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 يونيو 2010)

تامنتدى كله جميل وحلو واشكر كل الاعضاء


----------



## اكليل الشوك (18 يونيو 2010)

_موضوع جميل اوى يا ايمى ربنا يباركك يا قمر ​_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يونيو 2010)

*فكره جديده وجميله منك


متااااااابع​*


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _موضوع جميل اوى يا ايمى ربنا يباركك يا قمر ​_


 


saed_sad25 قال:


> تامنتدى كله جميل وحلو واشكر كل الاعضاء


 








شكرا ليكم احبائى 

اكليل الشوك 

سعيد سعد 


تابعوا معى لو احببتم


----------



## kalimooo (18 يونيو 2010)

متابعين


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

*GOSPEL OF TRUTH+*




*ثُمَّ نَظَرْتُ وَإِذَا حَمَلٌ وَاقِفٌ عَلَى جَبَلِ صِهْيَوْنَ، وَمَعَهُ مِئَةٌ وَأَرْبَعَةٌ وَأَرْبَعُونَ أَلْفاً، لَهُمُ اسْمُ أَبِيهِ مَكْتُوباً عَلَى جِبَاهِهِمْ. *
*وَسَمِعْتُ صَوْتاً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ كَصَوْتِ مِيَاهٍ كَثِيرَةٍ وَكَصَوْتِ رَعْدٍ عَظِيمٍ. وَسَمِعْتُ صَوْتاً كَصَوْتِ ضَارِبِينَ بِالْقِيثَارَةِ يَضْرِبُونَ بِقِيثَارَاتِهِمْ، *
*وَهُمْ يَتَرَنَّمُونَ كَتَرْنِيمَةٍ جَدِيدَةٍ أَمَامَ الْعَرْشِ وَأَمَامَ الأَرْبَعَةِ الْحَيَوَانَاتِ وَالشُّيُوخِ. وَلَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَتَعَلَّمَ التَّرْنِيمَةَ إِلَّا الْمِئَةُ وَالأَرْبَعَةُ وَالأَرْبَعُونَ أَلْفاً الَّذِينَ اشْتُرُوا مِنَ الأَرْضِ - *
*هَؤُلاَءِ هُمُ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يَتَنَجَّسُوا مَعَ النِّسَاءِ لأَنَّهُمْ أَطْهَارٌ. هَؤُلاَءِ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَتْبَعُونَ الْحَمَلَ حَيْثُمَا ذَهَبَ. هَؤُلاَءِ اشْتُرُوا مِنْ بَيْنِ النَّاسِ بَاكُورَةً لِلَّهِ وَلِلْحَمَلِ. *
*وَفِي أَفْوَاهِهِمْ لَمْ يُوجَدْ غِشٌّ، لأَنَّهُمْ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ قُدَّامَ عَرْشِ اللهِ.*





*



*​


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

*Coptic Man *








 
*"* *لِمَاذَا تَطْلُبْنَ الْحَيَّ بَيْنَ الأَمْوَاتِ؟ **لَيْسَ هُوَ هَهُنَا لَكِنَّهُ قَامَ ! " *
*( لوقا 24 : 5 )*​


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

*tasoni queena*


*



*​


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

*شمس الحق *​ 

*



*



*مجروح **لاجل معاصينا مسحوق لاجل اثامنا تاديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

*فكرة جميلة يا ايمي*
*ميرسي ليكي*
*ومتابعة*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (18 يونيو 2010)

أولا موضوع لذيذ وخفيف
ثانيا اسمحيلي احط توقيع عجبني وهي توقيع روكا 

خايف لسنين تعدي وانا لسه لوحدي
في اوهامي في احلامي عن المستقبل والامل
عايز روحك يفضي قلبي لتحدي
يعيش حلمك يشوف مجدك 
يملا بلدنا بنور الاعلان

انت المعبود رب الوجود
ارجع املك وسود

لما اركع عن ارضي دي هاتعد في
اناء يكون انا مسئول ووجودي خطة مش ظروف
وعارف مهما هايجري مش بس الهجرة 
هي ضماني ده انت اماني
وياك مبقاش في مكان للخوف

انت المعبود رب الوجود
ارجع املك وسود​


----------



## abokaf2020 (18 يونيو 2010)

متابعه معاكي ويا سلام بقي لو كل واحد يدخل يختار احلي توقيع في اللي شافهم


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> متابعه معاكي ويا سلام بقي لو كل واحد يدخل يختار احلي توقيع في اللي شافهم


 








ايوة ياريت تشاركوا ماريان ابو كف 

ضعوا انتم  معايا هنا  احلى التوقيعات والصور اللى عجبتكم 

من توقيعات الاعزاء بمنتدى الكنيسة


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

*عاشقة البابا كيرلس*






*تمضى الليالى والايام*
*وشهور تمضى واعوام *
*وذكراك يابابا كيرلس *
*خالدة طول الزمان*
*ذلك الشهر الرائع*
*مارس وفى اليوم التاسع*
*نلت الامجاد يابابا كيرلس*
*هجرت العالم والاحزان*


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

*الملك العقرب*

*



*


*ارم خبزك على وجه المياه فانك تجده بعد أيام كثيرة*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 يونيو 2010)

بيعجبنى قوى توقيع بونى
كيوت خالص
اللى هو دة





​

ميرسى للموضوع​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 يونيو 2010)

كمان توقيع مارو
جميل كتير




​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 يونيو 2010)

وبرضو توقيع كيوبد
كلمات قليلة بس ليها معانى عميقة​


*لأ أجد كتفاً لأحد اصدقائى لأبكى عليه ، أستند وحدى على الجدار وأبكى حتى أقف وأنفض ثيابى وأضع أبتسامه على وجهى وأحمل قلبى الوحيد وأمضى من جديد .
***********************
رافق كل من أراد الخروج من حياتك إلى الباب ،، و ودعه بابتسامة وتأكد من أنك أغلقت الباب خلفه جيدا .
*​


----------



## just member (18 يونيو 2010)

*فعلا جميلة
فيا كمان متابع اذواق ها الاعضاء الجميلة بتوقيعاتها

*​


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> كمان توقيع مارو
> 
> جميل كتير​
> 
> ...


 






فعلا من التوقيعات المميزة توقيع مارسللينو 
وكنت هاضعة بجد 

بس سبقتينى يا مقدسة سندريلا 


باقى مين 

كيريتيك لكن مش حاطط صورة 
ومرمورة يسوع 



بيعجبنى توقيعها


----------



## kalimooo (18 يونيو 2010)

اسميشال

بصي توقيع لولي اخت تويتي؟؟

كنت عملتلها هو ..


مش عرف لو نزلته ستنا ام النور..


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يونيو 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> أولا موضوع لذيذ وخفيف
> ثانيا اسمحيلي احط توقيع عجبني وهي توقيع روكا
> 
> خايف لسنين تعدي وانا لسه لوحدي
> ...


*ميرسي يا قمر بجد*
*ودي بمناسبة ترنيمة جميلة جدا*​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> وبرضو توقيع كيوبد
> كلمات قليلة بس ليها معانى عميقة​
> 
> 
> ...




:d  :d


----------



## ponponayah (18 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> بيعجبنى قوى توقيع بونى
> كيوت خالص
> اللى هو دة
> 
> ...





*ميرسى خاااااااالص يا حبيبتى 
اتفضليهم 

:327ge:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> فعلا من التوقيعات المميزة توقيع مارسللينو
> وكنت هاضعة بجد
> 
> بس سبقتينى يا مقدسة سندريلا
> ...






ولو كان كريتيك منزل كنت حطيته طبعا
دة عزيز عليا حتى

وانتى كمان سبقتينى وحطتى بتاع مرمر :smil12:

وفعلا مومورة توقيعها مميز​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 يونيو 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> :d  :d




:smil12::smil12:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يونيو 2010)

_*موضوع جميل جدا واحسن تواقيع بتعجيني 
اللي عليها لمسات من بسم الصليب​*_


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ميرسى خاااااااالص يا حبيبتى
> اتفضليهم
> 
> :327ge:*​




ياحبى التوقيع اجمل على صاحبته :36_3_16:​


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*موضوع جميل جدا واحسن تواقيع بتعجيني ​*_
> 
> 
> _*اللي عليها لمسات من بسم الصليب*_​


 






بسم الصليب دى الرقة كلها 


وتصميماتها من ابدع ما يكون 

وفية واحد كدة فنان جدا بس مكسل فين وفين لما يبدع روائعة 

اسمة ayad_007




ودة توقيعة


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> اسميشال
> 
> بصي توقيع لولي اخت تويتي؟؟
> 
> ...


 






طيب ما نزلتوش لية كليمو 

انتم كمان حطوا التوقيعات والصور اللى تعجبكم 



الموضوع للجميع يشاركوا فية


----------



## ponponayah (18 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ياحبى التوقيع اجمل على صاحبته :36_3_16:​





*ربنا يخليكى ليا يا حبيبتى 
ومش يحرمنى منك ابدااا
شوفتى بعاكسك اهو :smil12::smil12:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ربنا يخليكى ليا يا حبيبتى
> ومش يحرمنى منك ابدااا
> شوفتى بعاكسك اهو :smil12::smil12:*​




يخراشى بس بقا احسن بنكسف :smil12:​


----------



## ponponayah (18 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> يخراشى بس بقا احسن بنكسف :smil12:​




*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عسلى:dance::dance:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عسلى:dance::dance:*​




ايوة اة :yahoo:
ههههههههههههههههه​​


----------



## ponponayah (18 يونيو 2010)

*يلا كفاية كدا مشاركات هنا
ميرسى يا سيندريلا
وبايو يالى هنا :99:*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *يلا كفاية كدا مشاركات هنا
> ميرسى يا سيندريلا
> وبايو يالى هنا :99:*




you are welcome ​


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=10&p={CC9B6660-C0CF-47E5-B4DE-FA8DC21AD6A0} http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=10&p={CC9B6660-C0CF-47E5-B4DE-FA8DC21AD6A0} 




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههه


وانا باعاكسكم  كلكم 

يا الذ الشلل بالمنتدى 

المقدسة الكبيرة سندريللا 
بونبوناية 
مارسللينو 
كيريتيك 
كيوبيد 


بس 

صاحبكم مارسللينو كتب موضوع عن الكلام فى المواضيع 


فلو ممكن 

تكملوا حب فى بعض 
بالبروفيل والخاص 

وتسيبوا لنا هنا

التوقيعات اللى تعجبكم

اكون شاكرة ليكم جدا يا الذ شلة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12&p={CC9B6660-C0CF-47E5-B4DE-FA8DC21AD6A0}


----------



## ponponayah (18 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=10&p={CC9B6660-C0CF-47E5-B4DE-FA8DC21AD6A0} http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=10&p={CC9B6660-C0CF-47E5-B4DE-FA8DC21AD6A0}
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اولا الموضوع مش مستاهل انك تقوليلنا
تانى حاجة محدش كان بيتكلم فى الموضوع غيرى انا 
وسيندريلا والباقى محدش قال حاجة
واحنا اصلا مشينا من الموضوع قبل ما تقولى
اة على فكرة احنا مش شلة
احنا اخوات

:spor2::spor2:*​


----------



## Coptic Man (18 يونيو 2010)

فكرة جميلة يا اسميشال

وتوقيعات الاعضاء ظهرت بشكل جميل في الموضوع

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## asmicheal (18 يونيو 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> فكرة جميلة يا اسميشال​
> 
> وتوقيعات الاعضاء ظهرت بشكل جميل في الموضوع​
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 








ربنا يخليك كوبتك مان 


توقيعك منور الموضوع فعلا


----------



## mero_engel (19 يونيو 2010)

*فكره الموضوع جميله اسمشيل*
*وخصوصا انها برزت كتير من التوقيعات الجميله والمميزه*
*ميرسي علي الفكره الجميله*​


----------



## asmicheal (19 يونيو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *اولا الموضوع مش مستاهل انك تقوليلنا*
> *تانى حاجة محدش كان بيتكلم فى الموضوع غيرى انا *
> ...


 







ربنا يديم  محبتكم لبعضيكم 


ويزودها ويثبتها فى  الملك المسيح 


شكرا بونبوناية


----------



## asmicheal (19 يونيو 2010)

*الروعة كلها *

*بهذا التوقيع *



*



*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههه


وانا باعاكسكم كلكم 

بنكسف انا بقا الله 


يا الذ الشلل بالمنتدى 

احنا اكتر من اخوات لانى مش بحب تعبير شلة 


المقدسة الكبيرة سندريللا 

بجد نفسى فيها تكسبى ثواب لو اخدينى معاك

بونبوناية 

حبيبة قلبى دى


مارسللينو 
كيريتيك 
كيوبيد

اجمل اخوات بجد



بس 

صاحبكم مارسللينو كتب موضوع عن الكلام فى المواضيع 

هو اخونا مش صاحبنا
بس تصدقى حضرتك مش قريته هقوله يبعتهولى


فلو ممكن 

تكملوا حب فى بعض 
بالبروفيل والخاص 

مهو لازم نغمركم بمحبتنا برضو


وتسيبوا لنا هنا

التوقيعات اللى تعجبكم



اكون شاكرة ليكم جدا يا الذ شلة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


وحضرتك اجمل اكيد
واستحملينا بقا ​


----------



## asmicheal (19 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> ههههههههههههههههههههه​
> ...


 





على العين والراس اميرتى الجميلة سندريلا 

والشلة كلها 


شاركوا جميلتى 
بالتوقيعات اللى تعجبكم 

اهلا بالجميع


----------



## asmicheal (19 يونيو 2010)

*netta *


*



*​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

مبدعة يا اسميشال

اكتر من رائعة افكارك 

ها شوف لو اقدر اقيم 

الموضوع..

لو مش مكرر الموضوع..


----------



## mero_engel (19 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> *الروعة كلها *
> 
> *بهذا التوقيع *
> 
> ...


*مشكوره حبيبتي علي زوقك 
متابعه معاكم*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> بسم الصليب دى الرقة كلها
> 
> 
> وتصميماتها من ابدع ما يكون
> ...



_*اتريقي علي وقولي فنان
و علي العموم رينا يخليكي علي المجامله دي 
ربنا معاكي  *_​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> *gospel of truth+*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


*ههههههههههههههههههههه عاجبك اوي*

*ربنا يخليكي يعني*

*بصي يا ستي*

*انا كل شويه بغير توقيعي*

*و لما هحط التوقيع الجديد هحطه هنا برضه ههههههه ايه رايك*​


----------



## asmicheal (19 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> مبدعة يا اسميشال
> 
> اكتر من رائعة افكارك
> 
> ...


 

:download:

على فكرة اللى بقلمى لا يمكن يكون مكرر

ممكن حد تشابة مع خواطرى لكن كل منا يتناول من جهة وباسلوب مختلف 


حتى المنقول القليل الذى انقلة بعمل علية بحث لو موجود بالمنتدى لا انقلة 



بالنسبة للتقييم مرورك كليمو وكل الاحباء هو اغلى تقييم بجد 


شكرا ليكم جميعا


----------



## asmicheal (19 يونيو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *مشكوره حبيبتي علي زوقك *
> *متابعه معاكم*


 

:download:

كل الشكر ليكى ميرو 
ولتوقيعك المبدع فعلا 

واهلا بيكى حبيبتى وبمتابعتك الحلوة


----------



## asmicheal (19 يونيو 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*اتريقي علي وقولي فنان*_
> 
> _*و علي العموم رينا يخليكي علي المجامله دي *_
> 
> _*ربنا معاكي *_​


 

:download:

لا فنان ورائع كمان عياد 

الفوتو شوب مش الوان واضواء 
دة فكرة وقوية بتعبر عنها باستخدام امكانيات الفوتو شوب 

وانا شايفة افكارك مميزة فعلا ورائعة 

بس ما بتنزلش تصميمات كتيرة للاسف 

كنت عايزة اعمل موضوع عليك اجمع بية تصميماتك 

بس ما عرفتش اوصل ليهم 



على فكرة عياد 
بجد مش بعرف اتريق ممكن اضحك معاك لكن مش عليك وفى العام لان مالياش خاص هههههههههههههه
والاخيب بقى انى ما اعرفش الف وادور بالكلام 

تلاقينى بشاور على اللى اقصدة بوضوح 

ما بعرفش بجد ابطن 

بفكر اخد درس خصوصى فى التبطين 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (19 يونيو 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه عاجبك اوي*​
> 
> *ربنا يخليكي يعني*​
> *بصي يا ستي*​
> ...


 

:download:

يا ريت تروث واثقة بذوقك واختياراتك 
وهتعجبنى قبل ما اشوفها 

يا ريت تحطى التجديد هنا باستمرار 


بجد انتى عارفة انى مش بعرف اجامل


----------



## asmicheal (19 يونيو 2010)

*الرقيقة  روكايتى الحمراء الجميلة *

*دونا نبيل *






*




*





​


----------



## asmicheal (19 يونيو 2010)

*الرائعة جيلو *




*



*​


----------



## asmicheal (19 يونيو 2010)

*الامورة الرقة كلها *


*روزى *








*



*




​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2010)

فكره جميله يا اسماشيل 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> لا فنان ورائع كمان عياد
> 
> ...



_*يا سيتي ربنا يخليكي
وميرسي كتير لزؤك
واذا كان علي التصامين اتقضلي يا ستي 
من هنا 
بس ده ليكي مش للنشر 
هههههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## Twin (19 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع عجبني مع أني مش قريته كله *
*بس ليا رأي *
*حولي يا أسماشيل تجمعي كل التوقيعات في مشاركة واحده متجدده وبأسم كل عضو ... لمجرد الذكري*
*في ناس كتير بتحب التغير المستمر بحسب الحاله النفسية والظروف المحيطة ..... مجرد رأي*​


----------



## asmicheal (19 يونيو 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*يا سيتي ربنا يخليكي*_
> 
> _*وميرسي كتير لزؤك*_
> _*واذا كان علي التصامين اتقضلي يا ستي *_
> ...


 


:download:


_*واذا كان علي التصامين اتقضلي يا ستي *_
_*من هنا *_
_*بس ده ليكي مش للنشر *_

_*هههههههههههههههه*_​ 

اللينك ما بفتحش 

مقالب مقالب 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (19 يونيو 2010)

Twin قال:


> *موضوع عجبني مع أني مش قريته كله *
> 
> *بس ليا رأي *
> *حولي يا أسماشيل تجمعي كل التوقيعات في مشاركة واحده متجدده وبأسم كل عضو ... لمجرد الذكري*
> ...


 

:download:

تمام توين اقتراح تنظيمى رائع 

بس 
هاسيبهم بحريتهم 

علشان مش اقيدهم 

كمان مش بحب احب الصور المحبطة مهما كانت تعبر غن حال اصحابها 

المسيح لة كل المجد مش صليب والم بس دة قيامة ونصرة 


يادى الرغى اللى فيا 
معلش صدعتك وطولت


----------



## asmicheal (20 يونيو 2010)

*المتالقة دائما *

*ميرنا *

*ابسوتى *

*منتهى التالق والجمال جميلتى *


*



*​


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2010)

يا اسميشال 

مالك يا بنتي

توقيعي 
ناقص
ههههههههههههههههه
بصي كويس


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 يونيو 2010)

توقيع مايكل كوكو
الصورة تحفة




​


----------



## asmicheal (20 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> يا اسميشال





كليمو قال:


> مالك يا بنتي
> 
> توقيعي
> ناقص
> ...





:download:


الصورة دى جديدة 
ولا ابهار الصورة الاولى 
اللى لحقتها قبل ما تغيرها 

هههههههههههههههههههه

غطى عليها 


شكرا كليمو تم التعديل 


www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2184188&postcount=2


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 يونيو 2010)

*مممممم...
وبيقولوا توقيع كوبتك مرمر حلو برضه وشغال 
وخصوصاااا فالحر ده 30:
هههههههه
فكرة حلوة يا أسميشايل*​


----------



## asmicheal (20 يونيو 2010)

يا خبر احلى الحلوين العسولة السكرة 

هنا 

وانا مش اخد بالى 

احلى توقيع ونلحقة قبل ما تغيرة 

*كوبتك مرمر* 





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> _*واذا كان علي التصامين اتقضلي يا ستي *_
> ...



_*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/search.php?searchid=481489*_​


----------



## asmicheal (20 يونيو 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/search.php?searchid=481489*_​


 


:download:


اللى فات كان رسالة ادارية اتبعت رابط غير صحيح 


دة بقى 


*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/search.php?searchid=481489*



*مش بيفتح اصلا *


*مقالب مقالب 2*


*

 منتديات الكنيسة

 رسالة إدارية سلام و نعمة asmicheal.*
_*آخر زيارة لك كانت: اليوم الساعة 06:07 PM الرسائل الخاصة: غير مقروء 0, من مجموع 0 رسالة.*_
_*مشاركاتك : 9222 + *_

_*لوحة التحكمالمدونات 
	
 التعليمـــاتالمجموعات المسيحية 
	
 التقويمالمشاركات الجديدةالبحث 
	
 خيارات سريعة 
	
 تسجيل الخروج*_
_*الكتاب المقدس البحث في الكتاب المقدس



تفاسير الكتاب المقدس قواميس الكتاب المقدس الرد على الشبهات الوهمية حول الكتاب المقدس مركز الكنيسة لرفع الصور *_


_*روابط المجموعاتالمجموعات الإجتماعيةالألبومات والصورالاتصال والأصدقاءقائمة الأعضاء*_
_*البحث في المنتدىابحث مع جوجل في منتديات الكنيسة فقط: *_​ 



_*عرض المواضيع عرض المشاركات *_
_*بحث بالكلمة الدلالية البحث المتقدمالبحث في المدونات *_
_*بحث بالكلمة الدلالية البحث المتقدم*_
_*خيارات سريعةمشاركات اليوماجعل كافة الأقسام مقروءةفتح نافذة قائمة الإتصالاتلوحة تحكم العضوتعديل التوقيعتعديل بياناتيتعديل الخياراتخيارات متنوعةالرسائل الخاصةمواضيع مشترك بهامشاهدة ملفي الشخصيالمتواجدون الآن*_​_*البحث في الكتاب المقدس*_
_*أبحث عن :*_
_*في : كل الكتاب المقدس العهد القديم العهد الجديد أسفار الشريعة الأسفار التاريخية الأسفار الأدبية الأنبياء الكبار الأنبياء الصغار الأناجيل رسائل بولس رسائل عامة سفر الرؤيا *_
_*ترجمة: سميث و فاندايك (SVD) كتاب الحياة (ALAB) الأخبار السارة (GNA) اليسوعية (JAB) *_​_*البحث المتقدماضف البحث الى موقعكاضف البحث الى منتداك*_
_*الذهاب إلى الصفحة...*_





:download::download::download::download::download:





_*رسالة إدارية**عذرا - لم يتم العثور على ما يطابق بحثك. حاول بطريقة اخرى. *


*:download:*


​_



_*الانتقال السريع*_
_*لوحة تحكم العضو الرسائل الخاصة الاشتراكات المتواجدون الآن البحث في المنتدى الصفحة الرئيسية للمنتدى المنتديات العامة منبر الاعلانات المنتدى العام كتابات رياضة ركن الاجتماعيات و الشبابيات التهاني والمناسبات منتدي الاسرة المسيحية حواء روضة الاطفال مطبخ المنتدى الملتقى الثقافي و العلمي منتدى الترحيب والتعارف المنتديات المسيحية المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام المرشد الروحي اقوال الاباء مواضيع الصفحة الرئيسية الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية الرد على المواقع الحوارات المسيحية الثنائية الشهادات مخدع الصلاة طلبات الصلاة سير القديسين القصص و العبر كتب مسيحية كتب عامة English Books الاخبار المسيحية والعامة دليل المواقع المسيحية منتدى الصوتيات و المرئيات الترانيم المرئيات و الأفلام المسيحية الصور المسيحية الصور العامة منتدى الكمبيوتر عالم الكمبيوتر و تطوير و تصميم المواقع البرامج برامج ال e-sword قسم الجوالات المنتديات الترفيهية المنتدى الترفيهي العام لقاء خاص ركن الالعاب و المسابقات منتدى حوار الاديان منتدى الحوار الإسلامي الحوارات الثنائية منتدى المشرفين قسم الاعضاء المباركين القسم المسيحي الخاص منتدى المحذوفات زاوية الاقتراحات ركن الشكاوي و المشاكل منتدى المحذوفــات *_​ 


_*الساعة الآن 07:38 PM.*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> اللى فات كان رسالة ادارية اتبعت رابط غير صحيح
> ...



_*امال بيفتح معايا ليه :t30:
علي العموم ادخلي علي الاحصائيات :t9:
من بروفايلي  واختاري منها المواضي اللي انا كاتبها :a4:
علشان الموضوع بقي دخل في عند وانا دماغي مقفله اصل انا صعيد عقبال عندك  30:*_​


----------



## asmicheal (20 يونيو 2010)

اهلا باحسن ناس الصعايدة 

طيب ممكن اطلب طلب 

افتح موضوع لتصميماتك   او افتحة انت 

بس تتعب وتحط تصميماتك فية 

اية رايك عياد 

شوف علشان مش تفتكر انى بجاملك والسلام 

فية ليك تصميم 

لمبة بتنور وعلية كلام 

كان عاجبنى جدا


----------



## جيلان (20 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> *الرائعة جيلو *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ده تصميم الرائعة بسم الصليب بجد كانت مفاجأة جميلة جدا لما عملتهولى


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 يونيو 2010)

*غيرت توقيعي*

*ايه رايك اسميشال؟*​


----------



## asmicheal (20 يونيو 2010)

*الرائعة *

*GOSPEL OF TRUTH*


*وَضَفَرُوا إِكْلِيلاً مِنْ شَوْكٍ وَوَضَعُوهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ وَقَصَبَةً فِي يَمِينِهِ. وَكَانُوا يَجْثُونَ قُدَّامَهُ وَيَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِهِ قَائِلِينَ: «السَّلاَمُ يَا مَلِكَ الْيَهُودِ!» *




​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*الروعة كلها *​ 
*=*​ 
*دونا نبيل *​ 

*



*​ 


*



*


*



*​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2010)

*ملاك المنتدى *

*=*

*ا النهيسى *



:download:










​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> اهلا باحسن ناس الصعايدة
> 
> طيب ممكن اطلب طلب
> 
> ...


_*
يا سيتي ربنا يكرمك
مواضيع ايه اللي اعملها في موضوع 
مش مستاهله ومش تتعبي نفسك 
ربنا يباركك ويفرحك*_​


----------



## asmicheal (25 يونيو 2010)

*المتالقة *

*دونا نبيل *


*





\*

​


----------



## asmicheal (25 يونيو 2010)

*الرقيقة مريم *​ 

*توقيع M a r i a m :*

*



*
​*ربي
أجعلني اداة لنشر سلامك 
حيثما توجد الكراهية † أجعلني أزرع الحب 
وحيثما بنتشر الشك † أجعلني أغرس الايمان 
وحينما يكون اليأس † أجعلني أنشد الرجاء 
وحينما يخيم الظلام † أجعلني أضيء بالنور 
وحينما يعم الحزن † أجعلني أنشر البهجة ياسيدي وإلهي 
أجعلني أن أحب قبل أن اطلب الحب 
أجعلني أن أعطي قبل أن أسعي للأخذ 
لأنه فى الصفح ننال الغفران وفي الموت ننال الحياة الأبدية ​


​*​​​


----------



## *koki* (25 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> شكرا كوكى
> 
> فية ليكى صورة كانت عجبانى جدا
> بس انتى غيرتيها
> ...



اكيد هى دى بس دا تصميم حبيبتى بسم الصليب


----------



## asmicheal (28 يونيو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> اكيد هى دى بس دا تصميم حبيبتى بسم الصليب


 






:download:


تصميم جميل كوكى واحلى من تصميم الدموع 


اللى انتى حاطاة 

خاسة ان كوكى = فرح + شقاوة 

مش دموع


----------



## asmicheal (28 يونيو 2010)

احد الزملاء الاعزاء من منتدى اخر ​ 
صمم لى 5 توقيعات رائعة ​ 
حبيت اشرككم بها​ 


انا اخترت هذا التصميم  لاضعة بمنتداهم ​ 
:download:​ 




​ 



والتصميمات الباقية ايضا كلها رائعة ​ 





​ 







​ 






​ 








​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يونيو 2010)

*تصميماته رووعه جدااا

تسلم ايديه بجد

الالوان حلوه قوي

بس ليه ايه واحده ​*


----------



## asmicheal (28 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *تصميماته رووعه جدااا​*
> 
> *تسلم ايديه بجد*​
> *الالوان حلوه قوي*​
> ...


 

:download:

لان دى الاية الشعار بتاعى وبحبها جدا جدا


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2010)

حلوين ومبروكين

هههههههههههه

ممكن اخد التوقيع بتاعي بقى

هههههههههههههههههههه

ما دام عندك اصبح تخمة تواقيع

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## My Rock (29 يونيو 2010)

حد جاب سيرة توقيعي؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يونيو 2010)

*لا يا زعيم و هل نجرؤء ههههههه*
​


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2010)

ممكن الزعيم يا gospel

بيقصد انه محدش شاف توقيعه 

لانه بتنزل التواقيع الجميلة هنا..


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2010)

توقيع الزعيم





​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه نتجنب المشاكل احوط يا كليمووووو*
​


----------



## Eva Maria (29 يونيو 2010)

*


my rock قال:



			حد جاب سيرة توقيعي؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


توقيعك جميل يا زعيم ومميز, وفيه رصانه  وهدوء

 هو سرمدي ابدي لا يتغير 

يمكن قصد منك*


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2010)

gospel

قصدك الاحتياط واجب..

عنوان لفم مصري شفت مرة دعايته..


----------



## asmicheal (29 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> حلوين ومبروكين
> 
> هههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 


:download:


لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

طبعا 

توقيع كليمو ستايل تانى خالص 

ابداع متفرد خاص بكليمو  فيلم كرتونى مصغر بتوقيع 

يليق بروعة منتدى الكنيسة 

واعتز بة كثيرا  ولن اغيرة ابدا ولن اضع معة اى تصميم 

ازيك بقى يا لبنانى 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لكن التواقيع التانيين رائعين كفوتو شوب 

للمنتدى الاخر 

الذى راسلنى كثيرون لاعاود المشاغبة فية 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (29 يونيو 2010)

My Rock قال:


> حد جاب سيرة توقيعي؟


 


















ايوة انا 

كنت هجيب سيرة توقيعك روك 


لانة مميز جدا واتمنى الا تغيرة 

تيمة خاصة بيك وبشخصيتك 

قوى ومعبر 

شكرا يا روك 

دايما سابق بخطوة بل خطوات 


ربنا يقويك ودايما منتدى الكنيسة

الاروع روحانية والاكثر تالقا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 يونيو 2010)

فكرة لذيذة خالص يا حبيبتى
ربنا يديم خدمتك الجميلة​


----------



## asmicheal (29 يونيو 2010)

*الرائعة دائما *


*nerooo_jesus*

*



*​


----------



## asmicheal (29 يونيو 2010)

*ملكة الاحساس *

*اللى مخصمانى *

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*راجعة ليسوع*

*



*




*



*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (29 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> *الرائعة دائما *
> 
> 
> *nerooo_jesus*
> ...



*
التوقيع دة من تصميمي
سرقة
الحقوناااااااا

هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## asmicheal (29 يونيو 2010)

*المتالقة دائما *

*روكايتى الحمراء الجميلة *

*دونا نبيل *




*



*







*



*








*



*
​


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> ...




بالتأكيد كنت بهزر معك

اوعك تكوني اخدتيها جد
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (29 يونيو 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> فكرة لذيذة خالص يا حبيبتى
> 
> ربنا يديم خدمتك الجميلة​





:download:

الجميلة الغالية بنت العذراء هنا 

علشان كدة الموضوع نوّر 

شكرا ليكى حبيبتى لكلماتك الرقيقة وتشجيعك اللذيذ​


----------



## asmicheal (29 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> بالتأكيد كنت بهزر معك
> 
> اوعك تكوني اخدتيها جد
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هههههههههههههههههه


 


:download:

هوة انا بجد باخد كل حاجة جد 

الى ان يثبت عكسها 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا كليمو لاهتمامك وردك عزيزى 

وبكرر بعتز جدا بتصميمك المبدع ولن اغيرة ولن اضيف علية اى تصميم اخر 

تريد مارك : كليمو 

صنع فى لبنان


----------



## دمعه عينيا (29 يونيو 2010)

الموضوع فعلا جميل ومميز من نوعه
ومليان بالابدعاااااات


----------



## asmicheal (30 يونيو 2010)

*المتجددة التالق *
*روكايتى الحمراء الجميلة *


*دونا نبيل *






*



*​


----------



## روزي86 (30 يونيو 2010)

موضوع لذيذ يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> *ملكة الاحساس *
> 
> *اللى مخصمانى *
> 
> ...



*حبيبتي اسماشيل 
مش مخصماكي ابدا ومقدرش استغني ابدا 
انا بس دخولي متقطع بسبب مشاغلي 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *حبيبتي اسماشيل​*
> *مش مخصماكي ابدا ومقدرش استغني ابدا *
> *انا بس دخولي متقطع بسبب مشاغلي *
> 
> *الرب يبارك حياتك *​


 






بصى يا راجعة نتفق على حاجة 

انتى ضيفة شرف لكل موضوعاتى 
دايما بفتقد وبجد

انتى عارفانى لا اجامل حد ولا يهمنى احمممممممممممم

بجد بفتقد حسك المرهف ونظرتك الحساسة الرقيقة 
بحس بتكملى لى الصورة بجد وتعطيها بعد انسانى جميل 
من فضلك لا تحرمينى مشاركاتك يا ملكة 

لانى بجد لا اشاغب ولا انتظر وبالحاح الا من احبهم بصدق 
واستفاد من رؤيتهم العميقة حقيقى 


دايما منورانى يا ملكة الاحساس


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

*عقدتنا يا كليموووووووووووووووووو*

*بافلامك الكارتونية الكاملة الابداع *
*الفائقة الروعة *

*ذات الحس الفنى والتقنى العالى جدا *

*ببساطة تستطيع تمييز تصميمات كليمو الفائقة الحسن *
*خصوصا *
*لما تكون *

*للغالية جدا المميزة جدا *

*بقلبى *


*نيتا *






توقيع netta :






*





صوره للفنان المبدع كليمو*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يوليو 2010)

:Love_Mailbox::new4::Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## asmicheal (4 يوليو 2010)

ayad_007 قال:


> :Love_Mailbox::new4::Love_Mailbox:​

















http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=10&p={CC9B6660-C0CF-47E5-B4DE-FA8DC21AD6A0} 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اية التعليق دة عياد 

غموما 
ورغم انى لا احب التوقيعات التى توحى بالياس 

اذ بالمسيح قيامتنا متجددة 

لكن توقيعك بة عمق رائع 

يستحق التوقف عندة 

بجد












http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12&p={CC9B6660-C0CF-47E5-B4DE-FA8DC21AD6A0}






​http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12&p={CC9B6660-C0CF-47E5-B4DE-FA8DC21AD6A0}


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

رغم ان هذا التوقيع ليس بة صور 

الا انة بة عمق يعجبنى جدا 

اكيد هيكون 
توقيع دكتورة صيدلانية /حبة الخردل 

:download:



توقيع حبة خردل :
*حياه بغير خدمة كمدينه بلا بستان , وخدمه بغير عباده كبستان بلا أزهار , وعباده بغير حب كأزهار بلا رائحه*


*انا مستغرب كل دا حب!!!! / وازاى رغم شرورى اتحب؟؟؟/ دا مفيش حب اعظم من ان/ عبد يعيش ويموت رب..للرائعة اميرة سعد*

*when life gives you a hundered reasons to cry, show life that you have a thousand reasons to smile*
˚͜˚

*بطاقتك لو سمحت:t9:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> *المتجددة التالق *
> *روكايتى الحمراء الجميلة *
> 
> 
> ...


*مش هتلاحقى عليا يا ايمى لانى بمل بسرعه هههههه :heat:
ميرررسى يا قمررر وكل سنه وانتى طيبه :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مش هتلاحقى عليا يا ايمى لانى بمل بسرعه هههههه :heat:*
> *ميرررسى يا قمررر وكل سنه وانتى طيبه :Love_Letter_Open:*


 

:download:

وانتى طيبة اغلى دندن 

غيرى براحتك اختياراتك دايما 
راقية ومتميزة وتعجبنى وجدا جدا 

وانتى اكتر واحدة عارفة انى لا اجامل 

كل ما هتنزلى توقيع 
هتلاقية هنا 

انتى متراقبة 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> وانتى طيبة اغلى دندن
> 
> ...



*طيب هشيل التوقيع خالص واسيبه فاضى وورينى بقى هتعملى ايه :t30:*


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طيب هشيل التوقيع خالص واسيبه فاضى وورينى بقى هتعملى ايه :t30:*


 
:download:

هحط صورة بنتك 
واسالها 
فين ماما 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههه

هههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> هحط صورة بنتك
> واسالها
> ...



*مسكتينى من توقيعى اللى بيوجعنى :11azy:
هههههه
ميرررسى خالص يا ايمى
صلواتك*


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مسكتينى من توقيعى اللى بيوجعنى :11azy:*
> *هههههه*
> *ميرررسى خالص يا ايمى*
> *صلواتك*


 

:download:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شغل امهات  بقى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

دونا انتى عسولة 

رغم انك برتقال 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يوليو 2010)

*



tasoni queena








أنقر للتوسيع...



شكرا اسميشال للموضوع الجميل

للاسف اول مرة اشوفه دلوقتى

وده كان توقيعى من فترة كده



*​


----------



## asmicheal (12 أغسطس 2010)

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة 
حقيقى توقيع 

مايكل كوكو 


:download:


توقيع mikel coco :


​


----------

